# sera flora 1000 or a 20" cerges reactor?



## wagz (Aug 6, 2012)

pressurized co2 on a 75 gallon tank. bettatail built me a great unit and I need to figure out reactor: I could just buy the frora sera, or build a cerges but was think of a 20" housing instead.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whVhl...eature=related

http://kcfishclub.org/forum/15-plant...ctor-1000.html

or...
building a cerge reactor:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/sh...d.php?t=110100
but instead of using the 10" filter housing, using a 20" filter housing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/390293074237...#ht_1162wt_812

he will sell me one unit for $37 shipped. I could then ad a pump to it or may just try it with a sponge inside to stop bubble from escaping.

any thought on which way to go?


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=165975

I would go "Big"


----------

